# artificial christmas trees...!



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to go "all out" and buy a nice (wide-ish) 6ft artificial tree this year.  Can anyone recommend and online site for getting them as getting one in the car wont work!?  I would need one that I could order with next day delivery.  The prelit ones...presumably are a problem if a bulb goes as as far as I can tell they are non replaceable...

Thanks


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I have had my pre light tree for 3 or 4 years now and the bulbs are still going strong, i was sure they are replaceable tho so will need to double check when i bring it down from loft. mines is 6 ft and wide and got it from Dobbies garden world, not sure if they deliver. Most of the bigger garden centres should along with the likes of debenhams,argos,john lewis etc


----------

